# Vario home - update and positive review



## Nod (Sep 7, 2013)

Hi

I have posted with a number of problems with the vario home and i am also aware of some of the negative reviews there have been of this grinder (in particular in comparison with the mignon). Now i have resolved all my issues i thought it would be useful to update.

I had 2 main problems which made me annoyed/disappointed with the grinder:

1. slipping levers

2. poor performance coping with light roasts (i.e. couldn't grind fine enough)

I had great support from the team at hasbean and the forum.

To resolve the slipping levers issue (which made it very hard to dial in a bean because the grind required kept changing) i was lucky to get some of the shims (you read about them online) from Glenn (from coffeeforums). These were incredibly easy to fit and resolved the problem immediately.

The problem of not grinding fine enough was resolved by taking the plunge and re-calibrating the grinder. I was very nervous to do this because of the whole 'it invalidates the warranty if you remove the sticker issue'. I read however that this used to be routine with earlier version of the vario and they even provided the tool to do it. In the end it was very easy to do and i just followed the video's on youtube.

Essentially these issues are now resolved and i am finding the vario is performing exceptionally well. It can cope with all hasbean in my mug coffee's and is making nice espresso with a La Spaz vivaldi II. i am still quite inexperienced in the coffee world and am not sure what extra I would get with an M3 (my dream grinder) but i dont get any clumping, minimal retention and it seems consistent. There seems to be a very mild need to increase the grind if you do a lot of coffees (i.e. i assume if the burrs heat up slightly?) but this is manageable.

In conclusion, i was initially quite disappointed with the vario but now i have made these changes i am really very pleased and having seen them side to side with the mignon think it seems to hold up well.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Delighted to hear it wasn't the roast level after all.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Good to hear your Vario is now performing as it should.


----------



## ahirsty (Jan 9, 2014)

Glad your getting on with your Vario now. There does seem to be some negativity towards the Vario on the forum and I can understand some of the arguments but I love mine. I still don't think it can be beaten for size and convenience.


----------



## Nod (Sep 7, 2013)

> Glad your getting on with your Vario now. There does seem to be some negativity towards the Vario on the forum and I can understand some of the arguments but I love mine. I still don't think it can be beaten for size and convenience.


I agree that is what made me want to post this update...


----------



## mym (Sep 15, 2009)

How old is your Vario?


----------



## Nod (Sep 7, 2013)

> How old is your Vario?


Made 8/13.... I realise they were meant to have fixed the slipping levers by my model but not in my experience


----------



## destcc (Aug 13, 2014)

I agree with OP, terrible with light roast, even with the finest settings!


----------



## Nod (Sep 7, 2013)

destcc said:


> I agree with OP, terrible with light roast, even with the finest settings!


Not any more... after re-calibrating the burrs (v easy to do) i can choke the La Spaz even with the lightest of light roasts at a setting of 1R (i.e with plenty of room above to be able to grind finer)


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

I also have no major issues with light roasts through my Vario, if you do then the simple recalibration is needed.


----------



## Artur (Aug 5, 2014)

How do you find your vario now? Any issues still, was it worth it?


----------



## Nod (Sep 7, 2013)

\ said:


> How do you find your vario now? Any issues still' date=' was it worth it?[/quote']
> 
> I am very happy and have no significant problems. I am sure it is not as good as the Titan grinders but for £300 ish And the fact it is small enough to fit in my kitchen and keep my wife happy I think it is great
> 
> Good luck


----------

